# Solved: Auxiliary channel?



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

A friend of ours gave us a new flat screen TV that is only about 10 months old. No manual, and I have already tried to find one online. It works great, but I cant get the DVD player to work-there is no special channel that I can find to use as the auxiliary channel. Our old TV used channel 3 and the other one was right under called video. There is no channel on the TV for that. I have the "Game" on in the menu, but the bottom line is the TV is not picking up the signal from the DVD player. Everything is hooked up correctly. I even tried hooking game cube to the front connectors but no go. Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how is the DVD connected by Scart or Component or composite cables ?
make and model of TV would help

usually they have the name of the EXT by the connections
so EXT1, 2, 3, 4, 5 etc


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Component cables. And the make is an Emerson. Model #EFW2705


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.emersonaudiovideo.com/products/prior.aspx

the manual support page is not working and I can see the model in previous models pages


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this the model
I changed the codes around and tried a direct link to pdf
http://www.emersonaudiovideo.com/pdf/om/EWF2705.pdf


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's connected using the component cables, you need to also connect the audio cables to get sound.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Beth Ann said:


> A friend of ours gave us a new flat screen TV that is only about 10 months old. No manual, and I have already tried to find one online. It works great, but I cant get the DVD player to work-there is no special channel that I can find to use as the auxiliary channel. *Our old TV used channel 3 and the other one was right under called video. There is no channel on the TV for that. I have the "Game" on in the menu, but the bottom line is the TV is not picking up the signal from the DVD player. Everything is hooked up correctly*. I even tried hooking game cube to the front connectors but no go. Any ideas?


Hey Beth Ann.

First of all, does your remote control have a "video 1"and a "Video 2" button on it? If my memory serves me right, on that model of TV, if you select the Video 1 input button on your remote, whatever you have plugged into the back of the TV, ie, dvd, vcr, etc, becomes the video display you will see on your tv screen. If you select video 2 input on your remote, then the input connections on the front of your tv, ie, a game connected, will be the displayed on your tv. There should not be a channel 2 or 3 to select, to watch whatever is on your dvd player, simply use the remote control. When finished, just select the TV button on your remote control, to switch back to regular tv watching.

I sure hope this helps you out!! Best of luck !


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

"video 1"and a "Video 2" = av1 av2
should be a button saying tv/av you'll see your dvd on av1 or av2


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi again-I have been away the last couple of days. The remote was never given to us-he lost it.....on the remote from the old TV (which was a universal we bought at Walmart) and I programed to use on this TV, there is no video 1 or 2 either...I don't think... but will check again in the morning. Obviously I am just missing something. I know on the TV downstairs you have to put it on game or video using the remote to watch a DVD...there is no way to change it over without the remote. Thank you all for your help-I will try all of this again tomorrow, and get back to you. You guys are the best.


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

ETAF-thank you for the finding the PDF on the TV, I couldn't find one. I just went out and looked at the remote and found the video button-everything works fine now. I never even SAW that button...I am getting old....Thanks guys again-problem solved!


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

PS When a problem is solved where do I go to close it or whatever? I did it before but I have forgotten. I didn't see anywhere on the page. Thanks


----------



## Beth Ann (Feb 18, 2003)

never mind-found it under thread tools.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: cool - glad it all worked out


----------

